# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Weight watchers het helpt echt

## hellie

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben vanaf oktober 2005 bezig met weight watchers en ik ben tot nu toe 19 kilo afgevallen :Wink:  . Hiervoor heb ik allerlei andere dieeten gedaan maar het resultaat was minimaal. Maar weight watchers is echt top. Je kan gewoon eten wat je wilt en er is ruimte om te zondigen (chocolade, taart wat je ook maar wil). Het belangrijkste is je 2 liter water wat je op een dag moet drinken en het varieren met je eten. Je moet vet gebruiken, 5 x groente/fruit eten en calcium 2 x per dag gebruiken. Ik ben eigenlijk helemaal geen doorzetter maar echt hier ben ik zo blij mee dat ik het met jullie allemaal wil delen. 

Groetjes helma.

ps. kijk eens op de site www.weightwatchers.nl

----------

